# instalacion grub2

## Theasker

Hola, hace 2 días se murió mi disco de sistema que tenía a Gento creo que desde el 2008 ó 2009, y estoy poniendome a instalarlo de nuevo, pero veo que por defecto está ya grub2, y me he dado cuenta después de haber hecho el particionamiento que usaba yo, de 8 particiones y me preguntaba si ... la partición de 2 mb que dice que se necesita para grub2 es necesaria y tengo que volver a empezar desde 0 o no es necesaria o puedo añadirla al final de todo.

Mi idea es instalar otro sistema linux en el mismo disco.

Bueno ya me aconsejareis.

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## quilosaq

Es posible que puedas instalar grub aunque no crees esa partición. Depende de varios factores como el tamaño de la imagen de arranque que genere grub al configurarse o si ha quedado algo de espacio libre al comienzo del disco. Lo sabras cuando vayas a instalar el arranque con grub y te diga que no hay sitio.

No sirve de nada ponerla al final del disco.

Creo que vale la pena que la crees.

----------

## Theasker

gracias pues, lo que voy a hacer es mantener toda la configuración de particiones que tengo e instalar así y ya .... veremos como tu dices.

gracias

----------

## Theasker

no me ha dado ningún error pero cuando reinicio no me sale el menú de siempre sino un prompt de línea de comandos:

grub_es>

qué he hecho mal?

----------

## quilosaq

¿Creaste el grub.cfg?

----------

## Theasker

He hecho

grub2-install /dev/sda

y luego 

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

que se supone que lo genera automáticamente no?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
> 
> que se supone que lo genera automáticamente no?

 

Si, lo genera. Pero hace falta que cuando ejecutaste ese comando tuvieras montada la partición de arranque en /boot.

Móntala y comprueba que dentro tienes un directorio grub y dentro el archivo grub.cfg

----------

## Theasker

yastá, gracias, fallaba el nombre del kernel.

ahora a ver que falta que no arranca la red.

gracias muchas

----------

